# What Size Tablet?



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

You guys convinced me to get an iPad for Uber... what size are you using?

Also does it work on Lyft too?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I use a 10.1" Samsung GalaxyTab. Both apps work fine for me.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I use a 10.1" Samsung GalaxyTab. Both apps work fine for me.


 Does it to split screen multiple apps like a Galaxy phone? I like to run Uber and Google Maps and/or Waze at the same time.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Authority said:


> Does it to split screen multiple apps like a Galaxy phone? I like to run Uber and Google Maps and/or Waze at the same time.


Mine does. ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think Apple tablets allow for split screen with two apps. At least that is what I was told. I know on my wi-fi only Samsung tablet I can run two apps split screen, however Uber Rider will not work in split screen mode. I think Uber blocks it in the app some how. I never tried to run driver apps on my tablet to see if i can run in split screen side by side. I'll have to give it a try.

Really wish iPhones would run split screens, pretty much my only complaint about iPhone.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Authority said:


> *What Size Tablet?*


I prefer 10mg


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I don't think Apple tablets allow for split screen with two apps. At least that is what I was told. I know on my wi-fi only Samsung tablet I can run two apps split screen, however Uber Rider will not work in split screen mode. I think Uber blocks it in the app some how. I never tried to run driver apps on my tablet to see if i can run in split screen side by side. I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Really wish iPhones would run split screens, pretty much my only complaint about iPhone.


I believe they do now. Mine is one model too old but I'm told the latest few models will do this.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I don't think Apple tablets allow for split screen with two apps. Really wish iPhones would run split screens, pretty much my only complaint about iPhone.





VanGuy said:


> I believe they do now. Mine is one model too old but I'm told the latest few models will do this.


They do now on iPads, still not phones. https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207522


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Correct, I wasn't specific.


----------



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

Does your tablet have cellular or are you running a tether / hotspot to your phone?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I like my mini 5....runs fast, but haven't tried split screen.

*Make sure you get the right one...*
iPad mini is beloved for its size and capability. And now there are even more reasons to love it. The A12 Bionic chip with Neural Engine. A 7.9-inch Retina display with True Tone. And Apple Pencil support, so you can capture your biggest ideas, wherever they come to you.

Features:


7.9-inch Retina display with True Tone and wide color
*A12 Bionic chip*
Touch ID fingerprint sensor
8MP back camera, 7MP FaceTime HD front camera
Stereo speakers
802.11ac Wi-Fi with Gigabit-class LTE cellular data
Up to 10 hours of battery life
Lightning connector for charging and accessories
iOS 12 with Group FaceTime, shared augmented reality experiences, Screen Time, and more


A12 Bionic chip


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Authority said:


> They do now on iPads, still not phones. https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207522


Just looked at your link, that is split view in Safari. I want to run two different apps in split screen side by side not view two web pages side by side.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

*Use two apps at the same time with Split View*








With Split View, you can use two apps at the same time. For example, you can view photos while you compose an email. Or look at a location in Maps while you search for vacation ideas in Safari.
How to use Split View:

Open an app.
Swipe up from the bottom of the screen to open the Dock.
On the Dock, touch and hold the second app that you want to open, then drag it off the dock.
When the app opens in Slide Over, drag







down.
How to adjust Split View:

To give the apps equal space on the screen, drag the app divider to the center of the screen.
To turn a Split View into a Slide Over, swipe down from the top of the app.
To close Split View, drag the app divider over the app that you want to close.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Can anyone confirm Uber runs in split view? What's the best mounting solution for the mini? Does it worth tethered?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can confirm Uber & Lyft both run in split view on my Samsung Tablet. I have them both open right now on my tablet as I type this. Uber acts a little glitchy but I might make a hot spot on my iPhone and try running the apps from my tablet tonight.

I don't have an iPad to test it.

I also don't have a mounting option for my tablet, I'll have to work on that. I prefer my Uber/Lyft device to be down low out of sight from outside my car. Right now I use a modified window suction cup mount with a long arm for my iPhone, it sits down near my gear shift and I can easily accept a ping without taking my eyes off the road.


Just found this:
I'm liking this mount I found on Amazon. More than I really want to spend but I like how it will put the tablet where I want it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008L3JEQY/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I prefer 10mg
> 
> View attachment 320454


I laughed


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I tried using my Samsung Wi-Fi tablet connected to my phone hot spot, tablet must not have GPS because it did not show my location moving as I drove down the highway. I went back to using my phone right away.

I'm really considering the tablet idea as I want to run it side by side with an app showing what it cost me to do the current trip I am on.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Neither Uber, nor Lyft, Driver, OR Rider app will work side by side on a non jailbroken device.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Neither Uber, nor Lyft, Driver, OR Rider app will work side by side on a non jailbroken device.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 320757
> 
> 
> Well, I'm always happy to be wrong. How (without jailbreak) did you force a portrait only app to landscape, and then do app split screen...which even Apple says you can't do. I'm assuming that's a Pro 3rd Gen......can't tell from the pic....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Actually that's just a cheap, stock android Samsung GalaxyTab that's connected to my phone hotspot.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Actually that's just a cheap, stock android Samsung GalaxyTab that's connected to my phone hotspot.


Ah...that's cool. I knew it wasn't a Pro 1, or 2, but it could have been a 3 based on limited rounded edges. But yes, as usual, Android allows you to do with your property what Apple won't. Still someone who doesn't know, might be confused by the pic.

✌


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Ah...that's cool. I knew it wasn't a Pro 1, or 2, but it could have been a 3 based on limited rounded edges. But yes, as usual, Android allows you to do with your property what Apple won't. Still someone who doesn't know, might be confused by the pic.
> 
> ✌


It's not IOS, but that 10.1" tablet works, and you can grab a used one on Amazon for under $100.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I tried using an iPad for Uber/Lyft and gave up.
1- I used my phone as a hot spot and constantly lost internet access
2- found out the GPS in a tablet is not the same as the GPS in a phone so it either froze up or lagged way behind.

Was told by a techie the only way to effectively use a tablet or iPad for rideshare was to buy one with a certain type of GPS (forgot which specifically) and cell service.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I tried using an iPad for Uber/Lyft and gave up.
> 1- I used my phone as a hot spot and constantly lost internet access
> 2- found out the GPS in a tablet is not the same as the GPS in a phone so it either froze up or lagged way behind.
> 
> Was told by a techie the only way to effectively use a tablet or iPad for rideshare was to buy one with a certain type of GPS (forgot which specifically) and cell service.


The iPad works great. As long as you have a LTE version. If you don't, you don't have a GPS chip at all. It's only included on LTE models of iPads.

Even if you do have the LTE version, you have to have data service, because tethering sucks hard on them.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> The iPad works great. As long as you have a LTE version. If you don't, you don't have a GPS chip at all. It's only included on LTE models of iPads.
> 
> Even if you do have the LTE version, you have to have data service, because tethering sucks hard on them.


But we still don't know definitively about split screen? Because iOS DOES split screen apps for iPads.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Authority said:


> But we still don't know definitively about split screen? Because iOS DOES split screen apps for iPads.


Maybe you don't know, but I do. I use an iPad Pro. Neither Uber nor Lyft apps go into landscape mode, they are portrait only. You can't split screen portrait. So the answer is no. It doesn't work for split screen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Maybe you don't know, but I do. I use an iPad Pro. Neither Uber nor Lyft apps go into landscape mode, they are portrait only. You can't split screen portrait. So the answer is no. It doesn't work for split screen.


Thanks, that is what I wanted to know. I guess if I get a tablet it will be an Android. Just not sure it is worth the investment. My idea would have to generate an extra $70 per month in tips just to break even. Just don't think it will.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Thanks, that is what I wanted to know. I guess if I get a tablet it will be an Android. Just not sure it is worth the investment. My idea would have to generate an extra $70 per month in tips just to break even. Just don't think it will.


I think they're a smart idea....I'm just loathe to do that myself, as I own an iPad Pro 12.9......that screen is amazeballs. On a side note, it can be done on a jail broken device.....but, Uber and Lyft know when you're device is J/B.

Also, eBay is your friend. Android Tablets (as compared to Apple) are pretty cheap.....sub $100 for sure....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> I think they're a smart idea....I'm just loathe to do that myself, as I own an iPad Pro 12.9......that screen is amazeballs. On a side note, it can be done on a jail broken device.....but, Uber and Lyft know when you're device is J/B.
> 
> Also, eBay is your friend. Android Tablets (as compared to Apple) are pretty cheap.....sub $100 for sure....


Here is where I am at. I have At&t Family plan with 4 lines on it. Excellent service in the areas I go. I could add a device for $25 per month plus the cost of the device. Probably get a free Android with 2 year agreement.

Lately because of fluke things (Road crew cutting lines, accidents knocking poles down, ets) the At&t Data network has been going down. So I was thinking add a tablet with a different carrier. T-Mobil is the second most reliable carrier down here and from people I talked to when the At&t data was down T-Mobile still worked. So they have their own system down here and not a shared system. To add the tablet on T-Mobil it would be a new plan at $70 per month plus the cost of the device. However this would give me a second option for cell data in case one or the others goes down.

Bottom line for me is will it increase my revenue enough to offset the expense???? If not than the added convenience is not really worth it in my opinion. After all this is not my primary income.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Here is where I am at. I have At&t Family plan with 4 lines on it. Excellent service in the areas I go. I could add a device for $25 per month plus the cost of the device. Probably get a free Android with 2 year agreement.
> 
> Lately because of fluke things (Road crew cutting lines, accidents knocking poles down, ets) the At&t Data network has been going down. So I was thinking add a tablet with a different carrier. T-Mobil is the second most reliable carrier down here and from people I talked to when the At&t data was down T-Mobile still worked. So they have their own system down here and not a shared system. To add the tablet on T-Mobil it would be a new plan at $70 per month plus the cost of the device. However this would give me a second option for cell data in case one or the others goes down.
> 
> Bottom line for me is will it increase my revenue enough to offset the expense???? If not than the added convenience is not really worth it in my opinion. After all this is not my primary income.


All I can say is that the mindset of most drivers is to do/spend as little as you can to make the most money. If you have no other use for a new tablet, and cost is a factor for you, I wouldn't recommend the additional expense. I can't see any way it will do anything to increase your income. I, personally, am a tech minded kind of guy, with a high disposable income. I also don't do this as primary income. So it's meh, for me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> All I can say is that the mindset of most drivers is to do/spend as little as you can to make the most money. If you have no other use for a new tablet, and cost is a factor for you, I wouldn't recommend the additional expense. I can't see any way it will do anything to increase your income. I, personally, am a tech minded kind of guy, with a high disposable income. I also don't do this as primary income. So it's meh, for me.


Here is what my thinking is. I want to run two apps side by side on my tablet, one showing what the current ride is costing me, this app would get started the second I accept a ping and start driving to the PAX. The second app would show what I am getting paid for the ride and would get started when I start the trip in Uber/Lyft.

I would not point this out to the PAX, I would let the curiosity get the best of them and let them ask what those apps are doing. I will then explain to them that one tracks my costs and one tracks what I am getting paid to help me evaluate if driving is worth it. I figure them seeing some real numbers compared to what they paid may trigger a tip or a better tip. The question is will it generate enough tips to make it worth it.

Having the convenience of running Uber/Lyft side by side or having another data provider would be just an added bonus.

Cost isn't really a factor but having the tablet for me is not worth the extra costs, if it paid for its self fine. I'd rather use disposable income on other things like fishing and other hobbies I have and not more technology.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Here is what my thinking is. I want to run two apps side by side on my tablet, one showing what the current ride is costing me, this app would get started the second I accept a ping and start driving to the PAX. The second app would show what I am getting paid for the ride and would get started when I start the trip in Uber/Lyft.
> 
> I would not point this out to the PAX, I would let the curiosity get the best of them and let them ask what those apps are doing. I will then explain to them that one tracks my costs and one tracks what I am getting paid to help me evaluate if driving is worth it. I figure them seeing some real numbers compared to what they paid may trigger a tip or a better tip. The question is will it generate enough tips to make it worth it.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm not sure why, but that is not the entire response from me. I'm not sure why some mod decided to edit it.....but whatever. Good luck.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> I think they're a smart idea....I'm just loathe to do that myself, as I own an iPad Pro 12.9......that screen is amazeballs. On a side note, it can be done on a jail broken device.....but, Uber and Lyft know when you're device is J/B.
> 
> Also, eBay is your friend. Android Tablets (as compared to Apple) are pretty cheap.....sub $100 for sure....


If they know your device is jailbroken, do they care? Mine is jailbroken and I'm here learning while I wait for rideshare to be legalized here. I currently use CarBridge to put the Skip the Dishes app on the main screen of my van since CarPlay only does a few apps.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> If they know your device is jailbroken, do they care? Mine is jailbroken and I'm here learning while I wait for rideshare to be legalized here. I currently use CarBridge to put the Skip the Dishes app on the main screen of my van since CarPlay only does a few apps.


Lol....yes, they care.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Crap. I wish CarPlay worked for everything.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Huawei Media Pad 4glte 10.1...

One of the brightest screens , lte and split screen


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> If they know your device is jailbroken, do they care? Mine is jailbroken and I'm here learning while I wait for rideshare to be legalized here. I currently use CarBridge to put the Skip the Dishes app on the main screen of my van since CarPlay only does a few apps.


I think the idea behind them caring about a jailbroken device is you can alter the GPS positioning to your advantage. See a surge 5 miles away. Use the GPS to position you into it to pick up the sticky surge, then back to your current position to pick up the extra money on your next ride. Or after you drop off a PAX from the airport, put your car back in the queue so you get in line right away. This way when you get back you have less of a wait time.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Guys, I guess I too will be sourcing an Android. Not a fan by any means but hopefully Android Auto will work with the apps.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Thanks Guys, I guess I too will be sourcing an Android. Not a fan by any means but hopefully Android Auto will work with the apps.


They don't. None of them do.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Well that sucks. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I think the idea behind them caring about a jailbroken device is you can alter the GPS positioning to your advantage. See a surge 5 miles away. Use the GPS to position you into it to pick up the sticky surge, then back to your current position to pick up the extra money on your next ride. Or after you drop off a PAX from the airport, put your car back in the queue so you get in line right away. This way when you get back you have less of a wait time.


That used to work.....now, they have an entire dept. that does nothing but look for that behavior. Their AI CAN detect it. Worse on Android, they can see if you have "enable gps spoof" turned on.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Use Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4" on an arm in the corner of the windshield. I tether it off my S10+ on TMobile.

Recommend the M5 model because it's highest horsepower Android available that isn't a 10in Samsung S4 or S5e tablet. All the other smaller Android tablets don't have the computing power to smoothly run app switchers like Maxymo and Mystro.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

dauction said:


> Huawei Media Pad 4glte 10.1...
> 
> One of the brightest screens , lte and split screen


Didn't Huawei just get cut off from Google yesterday?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Authority said:


> Didn't Huawei just get cut off from Google yesterday?


There was a temp reprieve till August that allows Google to keep doing what it does for Huawei in regards to Android.

If things go badly after August, I'll switch the Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4, for a Xiaomi MiPad. Its also a pretty high horsepower device in a small 8" form. I had originally avoided it because the M5 had a front facing fingerprint scanner vs the MiPad's facial recognition... for the occasion time you get out of the app and the tablet goes dark.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Authority said:


> Didn't Huawei just get cut off from Google yesterday?


Yep ! Just read that ...that's a shame Huawei tablets are great .... a lot of this is that Huawei has taken Market share from Google , Samsung and Apple ..the spying stuff is lame considering they all spy ..

But yes ..if Hawaii isnt able to Support Uber/Lyft then has to be marked off the list... until they make an agreement..

Lok how much Market share Huawaei has (2018) compared to 2015


*Worldwide Smartphone Market, Top 5 Company Shipments, Market Share, and Year-over-Year Growth, Q2 2018*(shipments in millions)*Vendor**2Q18 Shipments**2Q18 Market Share**2Q17 Shipments**2Q17 Market Share**Year-Over-Year Change*1. Samsung71.520.9%79.822.9%-10.4%2. Huawei54.215.8%38.511.0%40.9%3. Apple41.312.1%41.011.8%0.7%


Global Smart *Phone* Sales (by units sold)RankCompanyGlobal Market Share 2015 Q21Samsung21.4%2Apple13.9%3Huawei8.7%
5 more rows


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Huawei Media Pad 4glte 10.1...
> 
> One of the brightest screens , lte and split screen


Huawei's are gonna be paperweights in 90 days if something doesn't change.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Think I'm going to pass on the tablet for a while.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Huawei's are gonna be paperweights in 90 days if something doesn't change.


----------

